# removal of polyp of cervix



## sgormsen (Nov 3, 2008)

During a Well Woman Exam my provider removed a polyp from the cervix with forceps.  Is this billable and if so what code would I use?  I can't find a code for this and am thinking it's part of the exam?  The polyp was sent out for a biopsy.
Thank you,
sue


----------



## Beany011178 (Nov 4, 2008)

I use 57500.


----------



## LanaW (Nov 4, 2008)

I also use 57500


----------



## imjsanderson (Nov 4, 2008)

57500 but be sure to use -25 on the preventative code


----------

